# Newbie Zenbot 2448



## dbwheels (Jan 6, 2015)

Is there a place I can go to see how to set up limit switches for my Zenbot 2448.
I am a total newbie and my CNC just arrived and limit switches will be here in a day or two.:fie:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Diane
I moved your post to the CNC section


----------



## Jake00 (Jun 14, 2012)

Did you get your CNC up and running? I just got a 2448 and am having issues


----------



## dbwheels (Jan 6, 2015)

It is moving but It has a drag/skip on the X axis. I was told to check the connection cables as a wire might need soldering. I have not done that yet. There is a Zenbot only users forum group on Yahoo that's where my reply came from... I am going to contact Shaun this week....


----------



## ebmusicman (Jun 21, 2015)

Have you had any luck? I have had mine for several months and have been battling this same issue. I've posted over at the Yahoo group in detail on this (see "Introduction plus issues getting machine running"). I just received a replacement controller box and new cables, but the issue remains. 

My suspicion is that there is some kind of syncing issue between the X and A motors, either with the motors themselves or the setup file or Mach3. 

I'm interested to hear what you find out.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum ebmusicman.


----------



## dbwheels (Jan 6, 2015)

I am slow getting around to it. I did check the connection on one cable. Have yet to do the other. When Intalked with Shaun he told me to try each side separately. Which I will do. Somehow I don't think it is in the box.


----------



## ebmusicman (Jun 21, 2015)

I tried a few new things tonight per Shaun's suggestions:
Ran X-only (A disconnected from box and disabled in Mach3). No issues.
Ran A-only (X disconnected/disabled). Made a jittery noise without jogging.
Ran A off of X output (A disabled). No issues.
Ran A off of X, X off of A. No apparent issues (makes me scratch my head)

Each jogging test was probably only a minute to 90 seconds long, which typically produced the issue before. 

I plan to do more thorough testing in a day or two. I have a 24x48 vacuum table grid that requires a lot of X/Y movements that should prove out any issues I didn't catch during the initial tests.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ebmusicman (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey Diane,

Have you found anything that works yet? 

I'm continuing to try stuff to figure out what is causing the problem for mine. Today, I disconnected the motors from the belts and ran them. None of the skipping seemed to happen. Then, I reconnected the belts, and the issue happened again. Oddly enough, the A motor skips/stutters when there is only a belt connected to the X, but not when neither have belts connected.


----------

